# Sniper



## 4-paws (Oct 18, 2012)

Kwinn vom Dinaburg

Konrad von den Zwei Loewen, Sch 3 / KKL1
x
Orla vom Lehnof, KKL1


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Gorgeous. 

I know what I'm naming my next dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## 4-paws (Oct 18, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Very handsome!


 
Thank you


----------



## 4-paws (Oct 18, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> I know what I'm naming my next dog.


 
Thanks!  Hubby named him after doing a "stint" as an instructor


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Great action shot, beautiful dog, fab name


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great picture!!


----------

